# Rubiks Cube Q/A on StackExchange



## abunickabhi (Jul 31, 2018)

https://puzzling.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/rubiks-cube

I am a regular user of stackexchange , as I am from a coding background. I stumbled upon puzzling stackexchange , which had some basic level questions about cubing , like the J perm , or doing the last layer.

We have already advanced our methods like CFOP,3-style,Roux and Petrus a lot , making new moves,triggers and alg sheets , and the fast solvers testing it out.
It would be better if many kinds of algorithms are discussed in the rubiks cube section, so that any level of cuber can visit the site , and can advance his/her skill in that method, the same way a programmer say in php visits stackexchange , and becomes wiser after reading the answers to all sorts of doubts.

I have started answering , and seeding questions on this platform , but I want more method experts , and cube algorithm geeks to come out, and spend their time , and make it into an informative paradise, where any cuber can get all cubing related answer and improve.

(Side Note: I agree this forum serves this purpose to some extent, which alg discussion and difficult/weird scramble threads , but the answers are never valued or ranked , as in the stackexchange system)
It would be reliable for any new cuber to get his query solved correctly everytime by visiting puzzling.stackexchange.com , rather than sifting through thousands of unranked forum messages.

Let's contribute!


----------

